# My Dog kicks and barks in her sleep is this ok?



## KnuckleMean (May 16, 2009)

My Dog kicks and barks alot in her sleep is this normal or signs of aggression and TRYING TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD AND WANTING TO BITE BABIES SHOULD I PUT HER DOWN!!! (sorry I like to overexaggerate like the people who know nothing about pitbulls and think they are horrible animals and not ment for pets)


but seriuosly is this normal or something I should be concerned about? 




PEACELOVE


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i heard dogs tend to dream alot when they dont get enough exercise.


----------



## KnuckleMean (May 16, 2009)

I was told that I shouldnt do any real exercises till she is at least one or she could develope bad joints because she is still going through her growing stages right now. think this is true or not?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oh gosh! hehe..na, you can do normal excersie like walking, running..etc..i wouldn't put weight behind your pup until they are at lest 6 mths. but please excersie your pup! and yes, i would say it was 'normal' kolby does this some nights..usually if he's in deep sleep..he will whimper and kick, heck he even snores!!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Not sure, but all of ours do it and they get PLENTY of exercise.

I believe its just them having dreams. Ours will even do a deep growl sometimes. Its hillarious.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

eliezer said:


> i heard dogs tend to dream alot when they dont get enough exercise.


nismo gets like 4 hours of excercize a day and when he's inside he's sleeping and he still does it so i dont think it has anything to do with not enough excercize


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

well like i said i heard lol, my dogs do it too but not as often. everything with a brain dreams, hell i once woke up running and out of breathe lol. 
4 hours of exercise? man i wish all i get is 2 hours of hand walking in the morning and a hour walk at night before i go to work, or do you mean they are out on the yard for 4 hours? there is a big difference...
all dogs need exercise even pups but leave the hardcore stuff for when it is done growing.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My dogs all dream, and they get lots of exercise, I think the more exercise they get, the more vivid their dreams are. My mom and I took Raisin the pug to the park, and she ran like crazy, we walked the park 3 times, and for each lap my mom and I made, Raisin ran the equivalent of 3, since she runs ahead and back, and off to the sides etc. When we got home she fell asleep right away, and had running dreams, so I think she was dreaming about the park.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

My dog does the same thing, and I think it is hilarious ( of course, as long as there isn't a problem).

She gets regular exercise - may not be everyday like she wants, but she does get exercise.
(running)

She sometimes growls, and she NEVER growls when she is awake, does twitch, and barks. It is so cute.

I say that she is living out her 'fantasy life' in her dreams. LOL!

I think it's a deep sleep and dreaming as well, but I'm definitely not an expert.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

I would have to agree that this is a normal stage. 

When we brought Diezel home @ 3.5 weeks old (his owners were willing to give the litter to anybody as that litter wasn't wanted), he would take naps and kick/whine in his sleep. He's goin' on 8 weeks now and doesn't do this nearly as much. The frequency of the matter did slow down AFTER he was allowed outback by himself and AFTER he learned to handle his harness and leash, but I think it's just coincidence. But yeah, I feel that dogs are just dreaming when this happens, JMO.

How old is your dog KnuckleMean ?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

DaddyDiezel said:


> I would have to agree that this is a normal stage.
> 
> When we brought Diezel home @ 3.5 weeks old (his owners were willing to give the litter to anybody as that litter wasn't wanted), he would take naps and kick/whine in his sleep. He's goin' on 8 weeks now and doesn't do this nearly as much. The frequency of the matter did slow down AFTER he was allowed outback by himself and AFTER he learned to handle his harness and leash, but I think it's just coincidence. But yeah, I feel that dogs are just dreaming when this happens, JMO.
> 
> How old is your dog KnuckleMean ?


Our dog Jax is 7 years old and he still does it everyday!!!


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Our dog Jax is 7 years old and he still does it everyday!!!


Lol. Yeah I don't expect it to stop as they get older, i mean we all can dream can't we ? (Last night I had enough money to afford this awesome collar/harness combo I've been looking at online, lol)


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL, yeah, I know!

Dreams can be a way to escape reality.

LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KnuckleMean said:


> I was told that I shouldnt do any real exercises till she is at least one or she could develope bad joints because she is still going through her growing stages right now. think this is true or not?


I wouldn't have her pulling heavy weight or anything but nothing wrong with some good exercise.

My pups start at 30 min on a flirt pole at 5-6 weeks old and now at 4+ months old they spend 1-2 hours a day on it plus a 1-2 hour walk. 

















You don't have to go with that much I just have nothing better to do lmao.

As for the Sleeping just doggy dreams. Fun to watch them chase things in their sleep.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

eliezer said:


> well like i said i heard lol, my dogs do it too but not as often. everything with a brain dreams, hell i once woke up running and out of breathe lol.
> 4 hours of exercise? man i wish all i get is 2 hours of hand walking in the morning and a hour walk at night before i go to work, or do you mean they are out on the yard for 4 hours? there is a big difference...
> all dogs need exercise even pups but leave the hardcore stuff for when it is done growing.


i take him for about 30-45 min walk in the morning.either flirt pole or spring pole for an hour, throw the ball around and let him play around for about an hour and then do a night walk.

he always wants to go go go.

if he doesnt get out and he isnt tired he's kind of obnoxious lol

plus i have nothing better to do either, i dont have a job (got layed off) and i dont start college til the 4th.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yup nothing to worry about they are just in doggy REM sleep.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

nizmo357 sorry to hear you lost your job. 
yeah its tuff to get out there everyday and get some work in with the dogs but 
i think i enjoy it just as much as they do. working at night i have all day to myself
and sometimes i forget to get enough sleep but i guess thats my commitment to them
when i got them anyways lol. i do more than walk as well, we drag weight, weightpull, and flirtpole and catch. people always wonder if i really have a real job around here lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

eliezer said:


> nizmo357 sorry to hear you lost your job.
> yeah its tuff to get out there everyday and get some work in with the dogs but
> i think i enjoy it just as much as they do. working at night i have all day to myself
> and sometimes i forget to get enough sleep but i guess thats my commitment to them
> when i got them anyways lol. i do more than walk as well, we drag weight, weightpull, and flirtpole and catch. people always wonder if i really have a real job around here lol.


all my friends are impressed with him, they said its cause i dont have a job. lol. its probably true were always out doing something, but i enjoy it.


----------

